# emerge iproute2 fails since 3.8.0

## nave7693

Haven't been able to build any of the 4.* versions. Can anyone help figure out why?

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.3.6 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r4, 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.6-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3450_CPU_@_3.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:      901720 total,    212816 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524132 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 18 Aug 2017 18:15:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.28 p1.2) 2.28

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.28::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.28-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo, 6.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs cgroup config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync network-sandbox news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

LC_ALL="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl acpi alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dvdr fortran gdbm hal iconv ipv6 modules ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre readline seccomp session ssl svg tcpd unicode x86 xattr zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse vmmouse virtualbox" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev vmware virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

emerge -pqv:

```

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0  USE="berkdb iptables ipv6 -atm -minimal (-selinux)"

```

complete build log:

```

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mPackage:    sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mMaintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_32 berkdb elibc_glibc iptables ipv6 kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mFEATURES:   network-sandbox preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking iproute2-4.4.0.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0 ...

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying iproute2-3.1.0-mtu.patch ...

^[[A^[[72C ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0 ...

make -s

^[[01m^[[Ktc_core.c:^[[m^[[K In function ‘^[[01m^[[Ktc_calc_size_table^[[m^[[K’:

^[[01m^[[Ktc_core.c:179:17:^[[m^[[K ^[[01;35m^[[Kwarning: ^[[m^[[Ksuggest parentheses around ‘^[[01m^[[K-^[[m^[[K’ inside ‘^[[01m^[[K>>^[[m^[[K’ [-Wparentheses]

  while ((s->mtu - 1 >> s->cell_log) > s->tsize - 1)

^[[01;32m^[[K                 ^^[[m^[[K

emp_ematch.y:12.14-22: syntax error, unexpected "string", expecting "="

make[1]: *** [Makefile:166: emp_ematch.yacc.c] Error 1

make: *** [Makefile:49: all] Error 2

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   emake failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0::gentoo'`,

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0::gentoo'`.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/temp/environment'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0'

```

----------

## ct85711

From what it looks like, you may be encountering this sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0 requires bison 2.3b or later.  It is hard to tell for sure, as the bug report doesn't really give much information, but the poster description sounds close.

Assuming you are affected by that bug report, you should be able to fix relatively easily...

What is the output of

```
emerge -1av bison
```

You should be able to recompile/update to a newer version than 2.3.  All versions in portage for this package looks to be marked as stable, so you don't need to unmask anything.  Again, I am assuming this is the same issue as that bug report, and may hopeful fix this.

----------

## nave7693

My bison install is 3.0.4. I don't know of a way to make sure this version is used in compiling iproute2. Is it possible to see the exact command line that's used to build emp_ematch.y?

```

/usr/bin # emerge -pqv bison

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/bison-3.0.4-r1  USE="nls -examples -static {-test}"

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nave7693 wrote:*   

> My bison install is 3.0.4. I don't know of a way to make sure this version is used in compiling iproute2. Is it possible to see the exact command line that's used to build emp_ematch.y?

 

You can try command manually with:

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/iproute2/iproute2-4.4.0.ebuild unpack

# cd /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0/tc

# bison -d -t -v -o emp_ematch.yacc.c emp_ematch.y
```

----------

## russK

I have iproute2-4.4.0 and bison-3.0.4-r1

```
# equery list bison iproute2

 * Searching for bison ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/bison-3.0.4-r1:0

 * Searching for iproute2 ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0:0

```

```
# bison -V

bison (GNU Bison) 3.0.4

Written by Robert Corbett and Richard Stallman.

Copyright (C) 2015 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

```

----------

## russK

I also show this:

```
# equery g =sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0

 * Searching for iproute24.4.0 in sys-apps ...

 * dependency graph for sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0

 `--  sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0  amd64 

   `--  net-libs/libmnl-1.0.4  (net-libs/libmnl) amd64 

   `--  net-firewall/iptables-1.4.21-r1  (>=net-firewall/iptables-1.4.20) amd64 

   `--  sys-libs/db-5.3.28-r2  (sys-libs/db) amd64 

   `--  net-dialup/linux-atm-2.5.0  (net-dialup/linux-atm) amd64 

   `--  sys-libs/libselinux-2.6  (sys-libs/libselinux) amd64 

   `--  app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.3  (app-arch/xz-utils) amd64 

   `--  virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1  (virtual/pkgconfig) amd64 

   `--  sys-devel/bison-3.0.4-r1  (sys-devel/bison) amd64 

   `--  sys-devel/flex-2.6.1  (sys-devel/flex) amd64 

   `--  sys-kernel/linux-headers-4.4  (>=sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16) amd64 

   `--  sys-libs/glibc-2.23-r4  (>=sys-libs/glibc-2.7) amd64 

[ sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0 stats: packages (12), max depth (1) ]

```

Note, I'm on amd64 but the OP shows x86.

----------

## russK

The 'emerge --info' shows gcc-6.3.0.  What does 'gcc-config -l' show?  I have this:

```
gcc-config -l

 [1] arm-none-eabi-6.4.0 *

 [2] armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-4.8.5 *

 [3] armv7e-cortexm4-linux-gnueabi-6.4.0 *

 [4] avr-4.9.4

 [5] avr-5.4.0 *

 [6] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.9.4

 [7] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-5.4.0 *

```

May want to use gcc 5.4.0 for iproute2

----------

## Hu

 *russK wrote:*   

> May want to use gcc 5.4.0 for iproute2

 While that may be necessary for some other problem not reported here, OP's output shows that the problem is that Bison does not accept an input file.  The C compiler version used to compile iproute2 should have no impact on that.

As an aside, OP: please do not use MAKEOPTS="-s" in build logs you intend to share on the forum.  It makes it harder for us to see how to reproduce the failure.

----------

## russK

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *russK wrote:*   May want to use gcc 5.4.0 for iproute2 While that may be necessary for some other problem not reported here, OP's output shows that the problem is that Bison does not accept an input file.  The C compiler version used to compile iproute2 should have no impact on that.
> 
> As an aside, OP: please do not use MAKEOPTS="-s" in build logs you intend to share on the forum.  It makes it harder for us to see how to reproduce the failure.

 

Hu, you are correct, I installed and configured gcc-6.3.0 and still had no issue with iproute2.

Agree, remove "-s" from MAKEOPTS.

----------

## nave7693

This is weird, when I run bison in the unpacked ebuild it succeeds (produces emp_ematch.yacc.c) but when I build the same error occurs.

Complete build log without MAKEOPTS="-s":

```

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_32 berkdb elibc_glibc iptables ipv6 kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   network-sandbox preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking iproute2-4.4.0.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying iproute2-3.1.0-mtu.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0 ...

make -j1 

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0/lib'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o libgenl.o libgenl.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o ll_map.o ll_map.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o libnetlink.o libnetlink.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar rcs libnetlink.a libgenl.o ll_map.o libnetlink.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o utils.o utils.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o rt_names.o rt_names.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o ll_types.o ll_types.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o ll_proto.o ll_proto.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o ll_addr.o ll_addr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o inet_proto.o inet_proto.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o namespace.o namespace.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o json_writer.o json_writer.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o names.o names.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o color.o color.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o dnet_ntop.o dnet_ntop.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o dnet_pton.o dnet_pton.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o ipx_ntop.o ipx_ntop.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o ipx_pton.o ipx_pton.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o mpls_ntop.o mpls_ntop.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -fPIC   -c -o mpls_pton.o mpls_pton.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar rcs libutil.a utils.o rt_names.o ll_types.o ll_proto.o ll_addr.o inet_proto.o namespace.o json_writer.o names.o color.o dnet_ntop.o dnet_pton.o ipx_ntop.o ipx_pton.o mpls_ntop.o mpls_pton.o

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0/lib'

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0/ip'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o ip.o ip.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o ipaddress.o ipaddress.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o ipaddrlabel.o ipaddrlabel.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iproute.o iproute.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iprule.o iprule.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o ipnetns.o ipnetns.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o rtm_map.o rtm_map.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iptunnel.o iptunnel.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o ip6tunnel.o ip6tunnel.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o tunnel.o tunnel.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o ipneigh.o ipneigh.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o ipntable.o ipntable.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iplink.o iplink.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o ipmaddr.o ipmaddr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o ipmonitor.o ipmonitor.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o ipmroute.o ipmroute.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o ipprefix.o ipprefix.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iptuntap.o iptuntap.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iptoken.o iptoken.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o ipxfrm.o ipxfrm.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o xfrm_state.o xfrm_state.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o xfrm_policy.o xfrm_policy.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o xfrm_monitor.o xfrm_monitor.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iplink_vlan.o iplink_vlan.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o link_veth.o link_veth.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o link_gre.o link_gre.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iplink_can.o iplink_can.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iplink_macvlan.o iplink_macvlan.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o ipl2tp.o ipl2tp.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o link_vti.o link_vti.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o link_vti6.o link_vti6.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iplink_vxlan.o iplink_vxlan.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o tcp_metrics.o tcp_metrics.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iplink_ipoib.o iplink_ipoib.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o ipnetconf.o ipnetconf.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o link_ip6tnl.o link_ip6tnl.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o link_iptnl.o link_iptnl.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o link_gre6.o link_gre6.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iplink_bond.o iplink_bond.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iplink_bond_slave.o iplink_bond_slave.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iplink_hsr.o iplink_hsr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iplink_bridge.o iplink_bridge.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iplink_bridge_slave.o iplink_bridge_slave.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o ipfou.o ipfou.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iplink_ipvlan.o iplink_ipvlan.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iplink_geneve.o iplink_geneve.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iplink_vrf.o iplink_vrf.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o iproute_lwtunnel.o iproute_lwtunnel.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-export-dynamic  ip.o ipaddress.o ipaddrlabel.o iproute.o iprule.o ipnetns.o rtm_map.o iptunnel.o ip6tunnel.o tunnel.o ipneigh.o ipntable.o iplink.o ipmaddr.o ipmonitor.o ipmroute.o ipprefix.o iptuntap.o iptoken.o ipxfrm.o xfrm_state.o xfrm_policy.o xfrm_monitor.o iplink_vlan.o link_veth.o link_gre.o iplink_can.o iplink_macvlan.o ipl2tp.o link_vti.o link_vti6.o iplink_vxlan.o tcp_metrics.o iplink_ipoib.o ipnetconf.o link_ip6tnl.o link_iptnl.o link_gre6.o iplink_bond.o iplink_bond_slave.o iplink_hsr.o iplink_bridge.o iplink_bridge_slave.o ipfou.o iplink_ipvlan.o iplink_geneve.o iplink_vrf.o iproute_lwtunnel.o ../lib/libnetlink.a ../lib/libutil.a  ../lib/libnetlink.a ../lib/libutil.a -ldl -o ip

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS   -c -o rtmon.o rtmon.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-export-dynamic  rtmon.o  ../lib/libnetlink.a ../lib/libutil.a -ldl -o rtmon

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0/ip'

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0/tc'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o tc_core.o tc_core.c

[01m[Ktc_core.c:[m[K In function ‘[01m[Ktc_calc_size_table[m[K’:

[01m[Ktc_core.c:179:17:[m[K [01;35m[Kwarning: [m[Ksuggest parentheses around ‘[01m[K-[m[K’ inside ‘[01m[K>>[m[K’ [-Wparentheses]

  while ((s->mtu - 1 >> s->cell_log) > s->tsize - 1)

[01;32m[K                 ^[m[K

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o tc_red.o tc_red.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o tc_cbq.o tc_cbq.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o tc_estimator.o tc_estimator.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o tc_stab.o tc_stab.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar rcs libtc.a tc_core.o tc_red.o tc_cbq.o tc_estimator.o tc_stab.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o tc.o tc.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o tc_qdisc.o tc_qdisc.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o tc_class.o tc_class.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o tc_filter.o tc_filter.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o tc_util.o tc_util.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o tc_monitor.o tc_monitor.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o tc_exec.o tc_exec.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o tc_bpf.o tc_bpf.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o m_police.o m_police.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o m_estimator.o m_estimator.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o m_action.o m_action.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wold-style-definition -Wformat=2 -O2 -march=native -pipe  -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DLIBDIR=\"/lib\" -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/iproute2\" -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=native -pipe -DHAVE_SETNS -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -DIPT_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib/xtables\" -DYY_NO_INPUT   -c -o m_ematch.o m_ematch.c

bison -d -t -v -o emp_ematch.yacc.c emp_ematch.y

emp_ematch.y:12.14-22: syntax error, unexpected "string", expecting "="

make[1]: *** [Makefile:166: emp_ematch.yacc.c] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0/tc'

make: *** [Makefile:49: all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0::gentoo'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0::gentoo'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0/work/iproute2-4.4.0'

```

----------

## nave7693

I solved it! I have a local version of bison 2.0j2 in /usr/local/bin. My PATH doesn't include this but emerge probably uses its own PATH and includes /usr/local/bin.

Huge thank you to everyone for making my first forum support experience a great one! Have been a happy Gentoo user since 2005, with the same initial stage 3 install the whole time. Beats any binary distro out there in terms of system consistency and ease of maintenance!

----------

## russK

Maybe check you don't have a rogue version of bison installed?

Try

```
# which bison

/usr/bin/bison

# bison -V

bison (GNU Bison) 3.0.4

Written by Robert Corbett and Richard Stallman.

Copyright (C) 2015 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

```

If you have mlocate,

```
# locate -r /bison$

/usr/bin/bison

/usr/portage/sys-devel/bison

/usr/share/bison

```

[edit] Ah, you found and posted before I posted this, awesome

----------

## Hu

Good to see that you solved it.  You should probably remove the stale rogue version in /usr/local/bin.  When you have time, check for any other programs that are both in Portage and hand installed, and remove one (preferably the hand-installed one) from each such pair, too.

----------

